# csup only updates /var/db/sup, nothing in /usr/ports



## spomerg (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,

I have a new server w/ a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.0 and I decided I wanted to try (for the experience) installing the ports collection via csup instead of during the OS install. I have _updated_ the ports collection on another FreeBSD server using csup no problem, but can't seem to _install_ it via csup on my new one. I read the "Heads up ports unstable for the next 10 days" thread and wonder if that has anything to do with it?

My ports-supfile is fairly standard:

```
*default host=cvsup7.us.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
ports-all
```

After I run:

```
csup -L 2 ports-supfile
```

The output is:

```
Parsing supfile "ports-supfile"
Connecting to cvsup7.us.FreeBSD.org
Connected to 68.66.37.246
Server software version: SNAP_16_1h
Negotiating file attribute support
Exchanging collection information
Establishing multiplexed-mode data connection
Running
Updating collection ports-all/cvs
Shutting down connection to server
Finished successfully
```

I then have files in /var/db/sup, but nothing in /usr/ports.  I have Googled for quite a while now and have turned up nothing. I have read all the comments in the ports-supfile as well as the man page for csup. I generally like to figure things out for myself, but am a little stuck here. :q

- Gavin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

The new and improved way to install and update the ports tree is portsnap(8) nowadays.

And if you really need to run csup, then you must use tag=. and not tag=RELENG_8_0 or any other 'OS tag'. The ports tree is always 'HEAD', and the same for all FreeBSD versions.


----------



## spomerg (Apr 6, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The new and improved way to install and update the ports tree is portsnap(8) nowadays.



Yup. I use portsnap daily. But like I said, I was trying to install the ports via csup for the experience. Thanks.

- Gavin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

Then read the second line of my post.


----------



## spomerg (Apr 6, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Then read the second line of my post.



Good advice! :e I didn't see it (the 2nd line of your post) the first time I read it. Shame on me. :OOO Thanks. Good info.

- Gavin


----------

